# Funny sports team poses



## Many Hats (May 4, 2009)

Help. I'm runny out of funny team poses!  I'm starting to get multiple repeat teams and this has always been used as my coach's gift.  Last season posed the coach laying on their side with kids lined up behind with one foot on the coach.  Hugely popular!!  Need a good new one better than just funny faces.   I also insert a smaller picture of the coach with their child if they're a parent coach.  Getting low on quotes too.  Anyone have a good one.  Last season made up "Coaching is much more fulfilling when one of the players you inspire is your own child."  Yeah, feel free to use it as long as you're not in New Mexico.  I am pretty fond of that one!
Thanks!
Laura


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (May 7, 2009)

Ask if the team has any inside jokes that a pose could be made out of.  I think that would be very memorable.

For the parent coach, maybe something like, "A good man coaches both on and off the field."


----------

